

How China's Spring Festival Travel Rush Affect Github - MatrixBai
https://github.com/iccfish/12306_ticket_helper/issues/16
Every year during Chinese tradional Spring Festival, billions passengers travel across the country(The official number is 3 billion passengers this year).<p>12306.cn is the website for Chinese to book tickets via Internet, the traffic is very high.
======
joezydeco
China spring travel affects a lot of us here in the US, not just hosting
services.

It's become an annual ritual in my business to hustle and get as much stuff as
we can out of China before the end of January because the manufacturing sector
pretty much shuts down from the outbound to the inbound travel periods.

Vendors will just ambiguously shrug and say "we're closed for New Year", they
don't go to lengths to mention that it's almost a three-week span.

------
clippit
12306.cn is the online train ticketing system in China and this repository is
only a browser plugin which can book ticket automatically for passengers.

~~~
seanmcdirmid
Somehow, they linked to image resources hosted on github, causing a massive
load when the first wave of CNY train tickets went on sale. So glad I'm
staying home this year.

